# P60 differs from final payslip



## Dipper (6 Apr 2010)

I usually use ROS to request a P21 and claim for med expenses, bin charges etc... This is normally straightforward in that I wait until my P60 comes to make sure I put in the exact amount earned last year and then tick all the relevant boxes online. This year though, my P60 says that I earned less than my final payslip for 2009 did - by over €7000. I am a teacher therefore paid by the Dept of Ed - so has this anything to do with the pension levy/income levy? And which amount should I use when completing my online claim? The ROS site says to enter total income for 2009 as per the P60, but my feeling would be to enter what my final payslip says, seeing as it's more.
Can anyone help or advise?


----------



## Towger (6 Apr 2010)

The P60 'Total Pay' is less pension/PRD deductions, it is what you pay Tax on. You should also have a PRD60, which details your PRD for the year. Assuming the difference between the two is from the PRD (and pension) and not a mistake you should use the P60 figures.


----------



## Dipper (6 Apr 2010)

Thanks Towdger. That would make sense, as my rough calculations reckoned that the levies were resulting in that level of a paycut - which is close to 15%, I think. Kind of brings it home hard.

I have been reading up on AAM and have learned that I should also be receiving an Income Levy certificate too? I presume these are being delayed due to current industrial relations issues between the government and its employees...

From what you have said though, I guess I can go ahead and use the P60 amount


----------



## Towger (6 Apr 2010)

15% is probably what you are paying in both Pension and PRD. When you consider that a private sector person would have to contribute nearly 30% of their earnings from the day they started working to get the equivalent pension it seems a good deal.


----------



## Dipper (6 Apr 2010)

I'm not even going to start into this public\private argument. I have worked in both sectors and can see the pros and cons of both. 
No matter what anyone says or does, or which sector you work in, a 15% pay cut is tough - and when it's followed by another 7% that makes it even tougher.
But thanks for your responses.


----------

